# shreddin games!



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

so, my friends and i play some games like SNOW and in your face. they can get a little dry playing them over and over. does anybody have any suggestions?:laugh:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

conspiracy said:


> so, my friends and i play some games like SNOW and in your face. they can get a little dry playing them over and over. does anybody have any suggestions?:laugh:


Tag is a good one if you've got room to run and there's not too many 'Slow Patrol' out and about!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

that sounds pretty fun! i think im just gonna go up to a friend and yell tag your it and ride away and see what happens


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

conspiracy said:


> that sounds pretty fun! i think im just gonna go up to a friend and yell tag your it and ride away and see what happens


:thumbsup: YES! 

not only does this game allow for some fun, but it will improve your riding if you're trying to run from or chase down one another at high speeds!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

i wish my hill was longer D: i live in MN so i have no mountains. bummer. the runs are like a couple minutes if you flat out bomb. the ride up takes like 5 minutes with a decently fast chair if that gives you kind of an idea.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

conspiracy said:


> i wish my hill was longer D: i live in MN so i have no mountains. bummer. the runs are like a couple minutes if you flat out bomb. the ride up takes like 5 minutes with a decently fast chair if that gives you kind of an idea.


I feel you, that's kinda what I'm going through with these CO hills so far.

You gotta get up to Alyeska in Alaska and hike way off to the right @ the top of chair 6. Then you can mash and the run will still take you 20 minutes!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

dopamean said:


> I feel you, that's kinda what I'm going through with these CO hills so far.
> 
> You gotta get up to Alyeska in Alaska and hike way off to the right @ the top of chair 6. Then you can mash and the run will still take you 20 minutes!


i hear there are some mountains out west that take like an hour 0.0


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

What game is SNOW? Is it where each time you fail a trick you get a letter?


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

conspiracy said:


> i wish my hill was longer D: i live in MN so i have no mountains. bummer. the runs are like a couple minutes if you flat out bomb. the ride up takes like 5 minutes with a decently fast chair if that gives you kind of an idea.


you think thats bad in Michigan at most it will take a min to get to the top of our hills. so you should feel blessed lmao.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that from the top of the Continental Divide at Sunshine Village to the bottom parking lot would be a 1 hour snowboard trip. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

id play tag at my hill but i think it would be too hard.. 360 degree snowboarding with copious amounts of hidden trails and tree runs just make it too easy to get away


----------



## ShreddyMcPowpow (Sep 25, 2013)

Have you considered GNAR? That is a suuuuper fun game! I feel like it doesn't really get old either haha


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

just to let you know, i'm the best snowboarder on this forum


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

how bout racing switch, thru trees...no helmets allowed


----------



## ShreddyMcPowpow (Sep 25, 2013)

legallyillegal said:


> just to let you know, i'm the best snowboarder on this forum


Well, I'm more attractive than you, I throw way sicker shit than you, I'm cooler than you, aaaand, basically I'm the best. haha So glad you've seen it! :eusa_clap:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

conspiracy said:


> so, my friends and i play some games like SNOW and in your face. they can get a little dry playing them over and over. does anybody have any suggestions?:laugh:


We play a version of this game but you can't actually throw any snowballs. You are only allowed to get someone if they are riding by you and you toss a snowball up in the air and they run into it, or if you are flying by someone and you drop a snowball but your speed make it smash in to them.

Takes a bit more technique.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I'm pretty sure that from the top of the Continental Divide at Sunshine Village to the bottom parking lot would be a 1 hour snowboard trip. Pretty sweet.


:cheeky4: HA! maybe if you are a snail.... :cheeky4:


----------



## matt_radical (Aug 22, 2013)

switch dice is fun. check out the app in the app store for iPhone.


----------



## matt_radical (Aug 22, 2013)

legallyillegal said:


> just to let you know, i'm the best snowboarder on this forum


yeah but i just stole your girlfriend

also she's a man and you're gay


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ShreddyMcPowpow said:


> Well, I'm more attractive than you, I throw way sicker shit than you, I'm cooler than you, aaaand, basically I'm the best. haha So glad you've seen it! :eusa_clap:


Hold my beer, and my clothes. I gotta call my mom cause I'm winning this bitch.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

Human Giant Slalom. People are gates and you hold out an arm to show which way you have to go around the gate. Then you can make up other rules like the guy with the flask has to hold his nongate hand in the air. If you want to take his place you stop at his gate usually with a large spray of snow.

:edit: you can also have rules like, if you miss a gate you have to wear the silly pink unicorn helmet cover.


----------

